#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [新聞] 誰來救救狼王子？談談動物保育的困難處

## 星狼

http://pansci.asia/archives/103815

摘錄

"     灰狼（gray wolf, Canis lupus）和體型比較嬌小的郊狼（coyote, Canis latrans）長久以來被視為北美兩大主要犬科動物。但體型介於灰狼與郊狼之間的紅狼（Red wolf, Canis rufus）一分佈在美國東南岸，以及東加拿大狼一分布區域從五大湖（The Great Lakes）延伸到加拿大東岸，也被動管局歸類為兩種「不同的物種」，但卻有著完全不同的命運。紅狼在 1973 年瀕危物種法案頒布後即被列為瀕危物種，並從 1980 年起開始執行復育計畫，但隨著紅狼已經可直接與郊狼交配，要達到「純」種紅狼的保育計畫在執行上是相當困難的；反之東加拿大狼卻從未被列在瀕危動物名單裡。

但從基因比對結果來看，原先被動管局認定是兩種不同物種的紅狼與東加拿大狼實際上其實是近親，並且還是北美灰狼與郊狼（coyote, Canis latrans）的雜交種（Hybrid）。

儘管動管局認為美國應撤銷對灰狼的瀕危動物保護，但其他的科學家對此看法產生質疑。他們認為會誕生出「灰狼與郊狼雜交種」的紅狼和東加拿大狼，實際上就是因為灰狼被大量獵捕而變得稀少，導致灰狼必須尋找其他狼群來做為其交配對象。

雜交種是否能代表一個新的物種是演化生物學家們爭辯不休的話題，但這個研究的意義或許是在於即便不是純種的物種也可能需要保護。「雜交（Hybridization）是一個自然而且常見的演化過程」韋恩表示「東加拿大狼與紅狼的基因裡包含了演化的脈絡：像是哪些狼群的基因更適合居住在這些棲息地，哪些基因又更適合適應這些人類佔領的棲息地。」范霍德實驗室的研究團隊表示「東加拿大狼和紅狼同樣值得被重視和保護，而動管局對於灰狼需在瀕危動物名單上除名的論述是不成立的。」"

----------


## bluewolf

目前純種和雜交種的議題也在逐漸搬上檯面，
像是之前臺灣的本土八哥和外來八哥的雜交種也一直受到爭論
雜交種到底該不該去護育也是個大問題，
不過我個人是認為不管是純種還是雜交種都是需要愛惜的生命
不可以因為任何原因就選擇拋棄其中一個！

（可能有點雜亂，但這的確是我發自內心所想的）

----------


## 弦月

說到雜交種，最有印象的就是畫眉鳥了
台灣的特有種畫眉鳥長得比較土（樸實？）而中國的畫眉則較詩情畫意了多
然後這兩種畫眉鳥都是保育類動物，不過因為各種走私販售加棄養（？）嚴重影響了台灣畫眉的生態
現在特有種的畫眉少了，反而多了很多雜交畫眉
兩種特有種雜交而生的後代到底還算不算特有種
這一切該如何解決真的是個值得去思考深論的問題呢



不過說起來畫眉的問題，想想之後好像還是人類的錯的樣子（？）

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  星狼：

      感謝你所提供的連結，本狼對於同胞的瞭解又多一層啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 基本上目前地球上生態的各種困難之處，追根究柢都能追溯到人類身上；最極端的方式，除了殲滅之外，恐怕別無他法。然而這麼做很有可能會誤殺被困在人類軀殼中的獸，所以目前只能採取比較溫和的方案：嘗試恢復原狀。然而地球生態牽一毛而動全身，做A而得B卻往往可能忽略C、D，甚至出現甲、乙等原先預期不會出現的「副作用」；所以在科學繁榮的今日，除了持續提倡並落實動物權益之外，就是多瞭解並尊重大自然，盡可能不要再去做出新的負面干預。

TO  BLUEWOLF&弦月：

       特有種交配所產生的後代，本狼茲以為也應獲得同等受保育之對待。本狼總是對環保以及生態友善法案因官商勾結或政黨傾軋而深埋審議程序而憤慨，很多人類認為經濟、開發、擴張應是首要之務，它們卻從未想過地球已被迫改變了多少的樣貌；氣候愈趨極端、沙漠化、外來種、各種汙染、再生能源推展不順、物種瀕臨或已絕種……讓地球重新活化的議題已論之有年，進展卻十分有限甚至倒退。38億年生物史是否即將迎來第六次大滅絕，首次由物種本身所引起之超級滅絕？這個問題，本狼希冀答案是否；倘若答案相反，本狼只能在那之前做好準備！！！希冀還有時間！！！

                                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    有感而發

                                                                                                    狼版13年9月18日    23:32

----------

